# Netbeans und Javadoc - Shortcut?



## salt (23. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

ist es in Netbeans möglich ein Javadoc für eine Klasse / Methode per Shortcut einzufügen? Ich jetzt nicht die Auto Comment, sondern sowas wie in PHPEdit mit STRG+D


Edit: Sorry, sehe erst jetzt das es ja ein Forum für IDE´s gibt


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Mrz 2005)

Ich weiß nicht, was in PHPEdit STRG+D auslöst, daher kann ich auch nicht sagen, ob das geht bzw. weiß nicht was Du meinst.


----------



## salt (24. Mrz 2005)

Eine "Kommentarfunktion", so nenne ich sie jetzt mal. Wenn man den Cursor auf die Zeile class Foo setzt und dann die Tastenkombination drückt (ist übrigens STRG+Shift+D, aber egal), kommt das dabei heraus:



```
/**
 * Foo
 * 
 * @package 
 * @author salt
 * @copyright Copyright (c) 2005
 * @version $Id$
 * @access public
 **/
class Foo {
	
	

}
```


----------

